# Titanium single speeds?



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone else have a titanium frame SS? This is my first SS MTB, ive had many road bike converts in the past. The top pic is after I painted the seat post and put taller bars and stem on. I picked it up from a dude on craigslist for 80 bucks... Cant find any info about the frame other than its russian, titanium, and weighs 3.3 LBS. Anyone ever heard of KGB cycles? Theres only one relevant page on google  Anyways I just wanted to see if anyone else has a titanium setup as an SS. And while im here, can anyone recommend a good chain tensioner? Im still saving up for that beautiful white eccentric hub.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup, still running my 1998 Kona Hei Hei. I am currently running a Yess Ert/B tensioner that has worked flawless over the past two years.


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

smac said:


> Yup, still running my 1998 Kona Hei Hei. I am currently running a Yess Ert/B tensioner that has worked flawless over the past two years.


the BB mounted one?


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm running a 1991 CBO/ Litespeed ti frame with an Eric's Eccentric ENO WI hub.



JMJ


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks good. I was thinking about stripping and polishing the frame, but the paint job grew on me.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep I love mine:


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Me too, still loving mine as much as when it was new, not that it is that old. Dedicated rigid SS with sliders and short AC.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I had this Habanero 26er Ti SS. It weighed 14.4lbs and was a little flexy. Gear was a 24x12.



I also had this Vassago 29er Ti SS and with the fork it weighed 17.9lbs. It was still flexy and had a 26x14 gear which is the same as a 32x17 that is commonly run here in Houston and even in Austin.



I'm on a Niner SIR which is steel and I really like it. It weighs 19.4lbs


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

That is incredible the steel frame bike is that light. Mine is at 23 pounds it needs to go on a diet...


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

boulderse92 said:


> That is incredible the steel frame bike is that light. Mine is at 23 pounds it needs to go on a diet...


Steel frame + everything else carbon = pure win.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

mattkock said:


> I had this Habanero 26er Ti SS. It weighed 14.4lbs and was a little flexy. Gear was a 24x12.
> I also had this Vassago 29er Ti SS and with the fork it weighed 17.9lbs. It was still flexy and had a 26x14 gear which is the same as a 32x17 that is commonly run here in Houston and even in Austin.


Are all ti frames flexy? I've never ridden one, but always wanted to try. I rode a ti fork once, and didn't like how flexy it was, so I'm wondering if it's just how titanium is, or are some brands stiffer than others?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gritter said:


> Are all ti frames flexy? I've never ridden one, but always wanted to try. I rode a ti fork once, and didn't like how flexy it was, so I'm wondering if it's just how titanium is, or are some brands stiffer than others?


no, but I don't think they are ever really stiff. Solid is a good way to describe a Ti frame that isnt flexy. I can't comment though as I have had 2 ti frames neither one flexy. I think the ones that try to get too light or do very unusual designs can run the risk of getting a little flexy. If the tubes keep to particular diameters and keep decent geo they should be good.


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Ti builds that are deemed flexy seem to always be built up as light as possible. Unless you spend huge money- a super light bike tends to get flexy. I have rode a few Ti bikes and have four buddies locally that have Vassago Optimus Ti's and they all felt some flex in the rear that was easily remedied going with a thru axle on the rear. Obviously, everyone is different.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

The new Optimus Ti is WAY stiffer than the one that I had. You can get a custom Ti frame built up as stiff as you want but it will cost you a pretty penny. 

That being said, I WILL have another Ti SS soon. Nothing beats the ride quality of Ti, except maybe a really nice Steel frame.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Gritter said:


> Are all ti frames flexy?


My Litespeed-built ti frame is really old, so it has straight gauge tubes. Consequently, it is stiffer than my 2002 steel Soma Groove hardtail (also set up SS).

BTW, I paid just $200 for that frame, and another $180 for the titanium fork. Weight is 20.5 lb.

JMJ


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Birdman said:


> My Litespeed-built ti frame is really old, so it has straight gauge tubes. Consequently, it is stiffer than my 2002 steel Soma Groove hardtail (also set up SS).
> 
> BTW, I paid just $200 for that frame, and another $180 for the titanium fork. Weight is 20.5 lb.
> 
> JMJ


got a photo, would like to see that.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ti can be built to ride most any way the builder would like. Flexy Flyer to Klein stiff. It's about tubing selection.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jeff said:


> Ti can be built to ride most any way the builder would like. Flexy Flyer to Klein stiff. It's about tubing selection.


This is true of any frame material. It is not which material, but how it is used.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> This is true of any frame material. It is not which material, but how it is used.


True dat. Ti ain't gotta be flexy.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

yes it is true, but keeping things reasonable like tube bend radius and frame weight and clearances mean there are some limits. Diameter and profiles the same, different materials will most likely exhibit different traits. When I had my frames built I could have specified nearly anything, but went with what was the best mix of stiffness and weight and ride and clearances and minimal manipulation that I could.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

finch2 said:


> got a photo, would like to see that.


Post #4 of this thread, and ...


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks...looks great


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I like mine a lot!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gritter said:


> Are all ti frames flexy? I've never ridden one, but always wanted to try. I rode a ti fork once, and didn't like how flexy it was, so I'm wondering if it's just how titanium is, or are some brands stiffer than others?


It depends on how its built. I've got a custom Cysco hardtail (and a road bike), and both were built to be very stiff, with an oversized downtube and fat chainstays (the MTB uses the Paragon 3" tire yoke, which allows for 7/8" chainstays) They match the stiffness of most carbon frames, though, if you're worried about weight, it is a little bit of a trade-off. They're still lighter than aluminum, but they're not as light as carbon. It's not set up SS right now, but I can use any PF30 EBB to do so:









Post-wash pic:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482512799005171713


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh wait....I thought you just said PF30 as if it was a good thing jk


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Love mine...I'll take a little flex for the ride quality.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Gabriel J said:


> Love mine...I'll take a little flex for the ride quality.


Dope.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

check out what ENGIN is doing with Ti these days. Flexy is not a term I would use to describe them. All about how you build it.....


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Titanium SS, don't do it, all wrong, all bad, stay away ;-P


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my vulture!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

thorkild said:


> I love my vulture!
> View attachment 905635


Those Ardents look massive. How wide are those rims?


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Those Ardents look massive. How wide are those rims?


They are Derby's 40mm rims. Check the 27.5 forum for details. I highly recommend them. Significant improvements in traction and tire pressure. I can run 23 psi in the Derby's, but I need 28 with a standard rim.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

My 2011 Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe 29'er.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

why would anybody now buy a Ti bike with the plethora of of carbon options? i guess if you want retro "look" otherwise i see no logic. my 2 cents...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> why would anybody now buy a Ti bike with the plethora of of carbon options? i guess if you want retro "look" otherwise i see no logic. my 2 cents...


Short stays?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> Short stays?


sorry...I am such an idiot. Absolutely, the ability for Ti frames to allow for the shortest chain stays over competing materials thus, making them JNCarpenter approved...is worth its weight in gold. phuck carbon


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> sorry...I am such an idiot. Absolutely, the ability for Ti frames to allow for the shortest chain stays over competing materials thus, making them JNCarpenter approved...is worth its weight in gold. phuck carbon


As long as we understand each other.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

FoShizzle said:


> why would anybody now buy a Ti bike with the plethora of of carbon options? i guess if you want retro "look" otherwise i see no logic. my 2 cents...


I went Ti because I have two friends with carbon bikes. The first friend is on his 3rd frame. First died when the front der cracked the seat tube. Second died when he kicked the chain stay with his heal during a ride. The other friend is on his second frame. His first frame died when the drive side chain stay cracked. No crash damage on any of these failures. I'm harder on equipment than either of these friends, and tend to crash fairly often. My last crash was an OTB affair in a steep, downhill rock garden. Hit the frame on a rock in a crash like that with a carbon frame and you're buying a new frame. Ti, it might dent.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

solo-x said:


> I went Ti because I have two friends with carbon bikes. The first friend is on his 3rd frame. First died when the front der cracked the seat tube. Second died when he kicked the chain stay with his heal during a ride. The other friend is on his second frame. His first frame died when the drive side chain stay cracked. No crash damage on any of these failures. I'm harder on equipment than either of these friends, and tend to crash fairly often. My last crash was an OTB affair in a steep, downhill rock garden. Hit the frame on a rock in a crash like that with a carbon frame and you're buying a new frame. Ti, it might dent.


fair points though i dont know if your friends are fat arses etc but still, you changed my mind on carbon so i will stick with Ti. plus, Ti doesnt rust and i keep my bikes for at least 5 months so thats a huge plus.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Gabriel J said:


> Love mine...I'll take a little flex for the ride quality.


Nice ride. I'm on a Pro29 as well, but with a Fox CTD fork. What do you have yours down to for weight? Are those carbon wheels?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> but why would anybody now buy a carbon bike with the plethora of titanium options? I guess if you want that modern "look" otherwise I see no logic. my 2 cents...


you are clearly very naive. I only wear roadie attire when i mountain bike and wearing such attire on anything but a carbon bike is a major fashion faux pas, especially when chillaxin at starbucks with fellow roadies.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

FoShizzle said:


> why would anybody now buy a Ti bike with the plethora of of carbon options? i guess if you want retro "look" otherwise i see no logic. my 2 cents...


but why would anybody now buy a carbon bike with the plethora of titanium options? I guess if you want that modern "look" otherwise I see no logic. my 2 cents...


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

That's bad ass!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bam! Ti single speed!*

18 pounds 12 ounces of Ti goodness!


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

solo-x said:


> Nice ride. I'm on a Pro29 as well, but with a Fox CTD fork. What do you have yours down to for weight? Are those carbon wheels?


Thanks, I also have a Fox CTD fork that I had been using prior to going to the rigid fork. Right now it's a bit over 19lbs, XL frame. If I throw on my Specialized tires, high 18's. They are LB carbon rims laced to Chris King hubs.


----------



## boulderse92 (Jun 9, 2014)

Upgraded my fork, front wheel, brake rotor, and damn this this is really a monster hard tail now. 2005 Fox 36 TALAS fork, big fat mammoth front wheel and shimano ice tech 180mm rotor  Front end weighs a ton now, but the rest of the bike makes up for it. Time to get out on some bumpy trails!


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

FoShizzle said:


> fair points though i dont know if your friends are fat arses etc but still, you changed my mind on carbon so i will stick with Ti. plus, Ti doesnt rust and i keep my bikes for at least 5 months so thats a huge plus.


Both are lighter than I am, and I'm ~180 geared up. I'm not trying to change your mind, just explaining why I chose the "inferior" option.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Ti.. Jack don't know Ti!!*








BadaSS background teamdicky








Can't paSS up the chance to post mine again!!


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Gabriel J said:


> Love mine...I'll take a little flex for the ride quality.


What fork you got on there Gabriel J?


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

After two years and maybe 3000 miles I'm really loving this bike. Old age and wrist pain does have me considering a squish fork, though...


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Xmiplay FK-052. Superlight, and 15qr so I don't need to fuss with my front hub if I throw the suspension fork on here and there.

-Gabe



captnpenguin said:


> What fork you got on there Gabriel J?


----------



## grantload (Mar 8, 2012)

I've run ti frames with an 80mm suspension fork that had remote lockout for the uphills. Simply divine.


----------



## Rjohns94 (Jul 9, 2014)

I run a Moots Rigormootis with drops, rock shock up front, caliber brakes. Love it. Looking to play with some mods now but TI is here to stay for me. I crushed a carbon frame on down hill wipe out. No more.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a hankering for a Spot Cream. if this new job works out, it might replace my Karate Monkey.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

JeffL said:


> After two years and maybe 3000 miles I'm really loving this bike. Old age and wrist pain does have me considering a squish fork, though...


Nah. You just need a fatter tire and perhaps a more compliant fork.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

If your wrists get sore from impacts, consider increasing sweep (and a longer stem to retain bike fit as it was). For me it worked really well.

Here's mine, it's a Titus Fireline Ti prototype with SS fork ends I made myself (the commercial ones wouldn't fit):



After this initial setup I have reduced stack and increased reach, as the drop bar didn't require quite the stem shortness and height I thought it would. Also the saddle has been moved to the rear with a layback seat post.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm selling my Kona Raijin if anyone is interested... it's a 20" with a custom Jen Greene headbadge. Amazing condition. Asking $1k which is ~ 50% less than retail. PM for more info.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> I have a hankering for a Spot Cream. if this new job works out, it might replace my Karate Monkey.


i've only gotten two rides in on my cream, but i love it. it's the badger only better. phenomenal riding frame, and the spot carbon fork is perfecto on it. can't say enough good about it.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Can you offer up your opinion on this frame and what size-range person it would fit? there's not much out there infowise, but its a cool looking frame and I stumbled into one.



boulderse92 said:


> Does anyone else have a titanium frame SS? This is my first SS MTB, ive had many road bike converts in the past. The top pic is after I painted the seat post and put taller bars and stem on. I picked it up from a dude on craigslist for 80 bucks... Cant find any info about the frame other than its russian, titanium, and weighs 3.3 LBS. Anyone ever heard of KGB cycles? Theres only one relevant page on google  Anyways I just wanted to see if anyone else has a titanium setup as an SS. And while im here, can anyone recommend a good chain tensioner? Im still saving up for that beautiful white eccentric hub.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm selling my 20" KONA RAIJIN if anyone is interested. Haven't listed it yet. Low miles. Getting a full suspension rig and need the ca$h. Frame only, or frame plus parts, or full bike. PM me. Would love to sell locally (Phoenix area).


----------



## YungLefty (Aug 22, 2007)

*Seven single speed*


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ragley TD-1



Put the fat front tyre on for comfort in a rocky 12 hour race.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Love this one, spends part of the year with gears.


----------



## ernvil (Apr 8, 2011)

Old thread, but here's my Spot:


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

It is a Ti SS or nothing for me. I LOVE my Cysco! It was just over 19 pounds with the White Brothers fork and 22 pounds with the older Reba, I changed between the two a lot. That was with a really nice Paul / Stans wheel set on it. Now I am running a I9 torch SS and Trail wheel set and finally upgraded from the 1 1/8" steer and 9mm QR to a tapered and 15mm and a new Reba. It is heavier at 22.5 pounds but it does handle a little better. 
I would not say that this frame is flexible but rather it loads and unloads well. I can push it hard into a corner and get a little loading action and then when I exit it unloads and transfers that energy back to forward momentum. I love this frame and how it rides!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I've heard of KGB Cycles. I passed someone on one during the last mile of the race at Snow summit in Big Bear. He passed me early on and I had been reeling him in. This was the mid to late 90's and I was on a 95 Diamondback AxisTT Ti frame with a mirror polish. 

After the race I was checking out his bike and was told the splotches were smoke from the torch under the clear coat. His looked just like the OPs except in yellow with a bare rear end


----------



## rdbandkab (Dec 31, 2010)

Carver Gnarvester 29+ SS belt.


----------



## t_surfer (Jun 28, 2013)

Custom Hettly Ti - Australian brand. Climbs like a goat, thanks to 142x12 rear axle and hydroformed tubes, and descends buttery smooth. I love my Kona Unit, but this is hands down the better riding bike.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Here's my Litespeed Cohutta running a 38T : 19T which I'm finding tad tiresome but looking at lowering gear ratio to 34T vs 19T soon

Oh excuse plastic green pedals. Hope f20 orange ones now fitted.

It's a dream to ride even better than the Merlin xlm and possibly the modern obed I had and definitely better handling than the twitchy Whyte 19 to trail I owned too.

After viewing these pics, I only ask of you that you clean up your mess before your pc shorts! Haha! 

See my album for 2 pics of her!
Cannot for some reason upload pics here unless they're pending.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm DROOLING here guys! Awesome ti SS.....


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

I sort of felt Ti was the best option out there......marry it to carbon parts and you build a great bike.........as for me, my weighs in at 21 lbs. but wheels are being replaced and newer carbon parts added......


----------



## Sattvic (Jul 28, 2013)

I love Fiona - shreds like a beast :thumbsup:


----------



## whombom (Dec 17, 2015)

KGB has to be the baddest name a Russian bike could have, kudos! 
Some great bikes in here, especially the vulture and ragley make me drool...

Recently I fulfilled a dream and bought a lynskey ridge line 26ss, it is to be my bike for life and I hope to get at least 40 years of joy out of it  I'm building it up slowly, getting lightish parts whenever they go on sale.. My next big spend will be a Ti fork, does anyone know any manufacturers they can recommend? So far I've only found kocmo and torus to make 450mm forks. (Sorry to hijack the thread a little but couldn't find a better place to post.. Promise to make it up with lots of pictures once I get a fork!)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

vudu said:


> View attachment 908696
> 
> BadaSS background teamdicky
> 
> ...


even higher level of badass background.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

the rear triangle on a mosaic mt-1 (from boulder) has this vertical piece right by the drop out that i swear makes it extra crazy stiff


----------



## hydrus (Jan 28, 2009)

Build it as a dual purpose bike, with it's main intended purpose being a fixed gear commuter. (I have a 6 bolt IS cog for the rear a bigger chainring and some big slicks)
But I'm about to build a dedicated steel fixed commuter with racks & fenders.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm in the plan/design phase with SEVEN for a new single speed. I've had Ti but my Sir9 rides better. Before I choose between the Sola steel or Sola SLX, I just thought I'd ask. For the record this will NOT be a weight weenie build. I have my single speed specific hub from Hadley laced to DT's XM481 rims. I have a set of SS wheels on my Sir9 laced to Velocity Blunt 35's that I'm switching to wider i35 rim with i40 in front. Thompson seat post and stem, of course. I might put the Ti bar,I'll have and ENVE fork.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's my Kona Raijin I've put about 2,000 miles on it but don't ride it nearly as much as I used to.

This has been, and is still, an excellent bike.



SPP


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Having had both steel an Ti single speeds I agree it's all about quality. Many $1000 True Temper XO or Reynolds 853 steel frames will ride better that straight gauge Ti frames for 2K. 


mattkock said:


> The new Optimus Ti is WAY stiffer than the one that I had. You can get a custom Ti frame built up as stiff as you want but it will cost you a pretty penny.
> 
> That being said, I WILL have another Ti SS soon. Nothing beats the ride quality of Ti, except maybe a really nice Steel frame.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

boulderse92 said:


> the BB mounted one?


Aww, member when you replied to a tread two years ago?...clearly I didn't


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

View attachment 1102295


boulderse92 said:


> the BB mounted one?


Aww, member when you replied to a thread two years ago?...clearly I didn't


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Vintage ti, Mountain Cycle Carbon fork, White Industries Dos Eno, Magura Marta front, V rear, ...

This is my dream bike. I know it's not the boost 26+ thing with modern geometry that I have in my mind. But it is a bike that I have and know.

Right now it is idle. It waits for spring.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Here it was. I had another photo posted but Photobucket showed a kitty.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Blue Sky (Mar 5, 2008)

I recently built myself a Chumba Stella Ti rigid with a carbon fork. First ride and I was pretty disappointed that it was so harsh! Ran a Conti Race King 2.2 on the back, tubeless at 24 lb, RR 2.35 @ 19 front. For comparison, own an On One inbred SS that rides well with the exact same fork, wheels and tires. I would say the Stealla Ti rides as stiff as many carbon hardtails I've owned. Put a 2.35 Ikon on the back to tame it a bit, now it rides smooth! 
In the last 6 years or so, since I discovered how awesome singlespeeds are, I've owned a Monocog, MC Flite, Surly 1x1 (27.5 build), then the rare Monocog Aluminum 29 so, I had a few bikes to compare to, and this was my impression. Stella was as stiff riding as th MC Aluminum, but oddly, not as rapid accelerating...l wonder if the sliding dropiuts slowed it down? The MC Flite had sliders too and that one felt a bit slower out of the saddle too.
Just my personal impression.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr. Blue Sky said:


> I recently built myself a Chumba Stella Ti rigid with a carbon fork. First ride and I was pretty disappointed that it was so harsh! Ran a Conti Race King 2.2 on the back, tubeless at 24 lb, RR 2.35 @ 19 front. For comparison, own an On One inbred SS that rides well with the exact same fork, wheels and tires. I would say the Stealla Ti rides as stiff as many carbon hardtails I've owned. Put a 2.35 Ikon on the back to tame it a bit, now it rides smooth!
> In the last 6 years or so, since I discovered how awesome singlespeeds are, I've owned a Monocog, MC Flite, Surly 1x1 (27.5 build), then the rare Monocog Aluminum 29 so, I had a few bikes to compare to, and this was my impression. Stella was as stiff riding as th MC Aluminum, but oddly, not as rapid accelerating...l wonder if the sliding dropiuts slowed it down? The MC Flite had sliders too and that one felt a bit slower out of the saddle too.
> Just my personal impression.


How/why would sliders slow a bike down? Genuinely curious.


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

Ridgeline


----------



## Mr. Blue Sky (Mar 5, 2008)

paleh0rse said:


> How/why would sliders slow a bike down? Genuinely curious.


Maybe the sliders being bolted onto the frame and then e wheel attached to them allows a very small amt. of flex? I could only feel this when trying to climb or accelerate from a near stop under all the power I could throw into the bike. Had 2 with sliders in the last couple of years, the first a Monocog Flite and I swear the regular Monocog that I replaced it with was quicker! I actually switched back to the heavier Monocog frame based on this.... So when I got my new ti frame, I told myself this frame is definitely going to be quicker than my cheap steel frame with horizontal dropout track ends..... sadly, I found myself trying harder on every ride to stay on the wheel of my regular riding buddies! We ride every winter at Rays Mtn. Bike park in Cleveland. Usually well over 500 miles per season on the XC loop, with lots to of optional lines. It's like follow the leader, and there aren't any long straights there, just lots of tight turns and some short steep climbs and straight sections. Anyhoo, you can really push yourself , my buds ride gears, so if the bike is holding me back, or I have to work harder, I know it.
Geez I hope I don't sound like some kind of know it all or whatever, just being honest with what I perceived.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Nobody can deny your perceptions, I promise! 

I've personally never used a frame with sliders, which is why I asked. I'd definitely love to gather more data on this to see if there's any merit to the idea that the sliders themselves are causing some form of drag.

That said, I'm sorry to hear your Ti bike isn't living up to expectations. That's always a buzz kill!


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

paleh0rse said:


> Nobody can deny your perceptions, I promise!
> 
> I've personally never used a frame with sliders, which is why I asked. I'd definitely love to gather more data on this to see if there's any merit to the idea that the sliders themselves are causing some form of drag.
> 
> That said, I'm sorry to hear your Ti bike isn't living up to expectations. That's always a buzz kill!


On the one hand placebo effect is real. Remember all the pro road racers that thought their steel frames were wearing out after a season?

On the other hand there a frames that I really don't like and others that sing.

Engineering-wise a bolted joint should be a least as stiff as a solid one. My raijin has bolted sliders and feels very stiff.

If you're perceiving flex please look a little further before blaming a bolted joint. It is totally possible the frame is flexy but while depressing its really unlikely that alone is making you measurably slower. Tire pressure and chain lube are much more important.

Wheel? Hub? Tire? Bottom bracket? Chain/cog/chainring interaction?

Despite having opinions us humans aren't very sensitive compared to science. If bike feels and is actually slow you should be able to measure some empirical difference.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

you must be a slider fanboi cuz 'dem sliders be causing some mad drag!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anyone have an opinion about the tensioning apparatus of the Voodoo Wanga?

My wife has one I made for her SS some years back now. She rides it and likes it a lot, but I hope the frame is not holding her back.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah it's steel, and this a thread about Ti bikes, but thread drift made me curious, sorry.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Ryder1 said:


> you must be a slider fanboi cuz 'dem sliders be causing some mad drag!


I'm totally a slider fanb0y.

And here's my ti ss content to prove it:









Happy new year and may your voyaging not be disrupted by sliders!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Mr. Blue Sky said:


> I wonder if the sliding dropiuts slowed it down?


no, they weren't.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> you must be a slider fanboi cuz 'dem sliders be causing some mad drag!


sliders cause drag?

certainly you jest.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

monogod said:


> sliders cause drag?
> 
> certainly you jest.


Achem... his name is 'shirley'


----------



## whombom (Dec 17, 2015)

finished lacing the wheels to my 26" ridgeline tonight!

with a kocmo titanium fork, 
aluminium FSA afterburner handlebars, seatpost, stem and crankset,
spank oozy rims laced to a DT240s front and hope pro4 SS rear

it should weigh in around 8.5kg (18.5 pounds) now, although that would increase a little with offroad tyres...

However, for now it is my roadbike which judging from the ease at which the thing whizzes up to 40km/h (25mph) should absolutely rock at! I'm happy!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

2003 Chester Mutinyman 29


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Lynskey Pro 29. The 2014 model uses a PF30 BB, so it was only natural that this frame ended up as a single speed.

Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr

Here's my hacked-up rear derailleur hanger in single speed mode:
Untitled by tk_1971, on Flickr


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Love riding this bike


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

azjonboy said:


> Love riding this bike


Very nice! Looks sorta like mine. There isnt one thing I'd change.. Except for the gear inch for epic climbs 









Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Built this '96 DJab up this winter. Still contemplating switching to a '98 SID which would put the weight a hair over 15 lbs, but just over 16 with the Fox F80 RLC.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Finally changed some parts - added some i9 SS-specific wheels, a Niner fork, & some extras (see earlier post) - and now use this bike the majority of the time....Ti = fun.....


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

jestep said:


> Built this '96 DJab up this winter. Still contemplating switching to a '98 SID which would put the weight a hair over 15 lbs, but just over 16 with the Fox F80 RLC.


I see you went with rim brakes on the front! Awesome. Why did you choose the V-brake? Because it was what you have on hand, because you like it, because it's period, it's lighter?

That Voodoo is great.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

mr_chrome said:


> View attachment 1146393
> 
> 
> Finally changed some parts - added some i9 SS-specific wheels, a Niner fork, & some extras (see earlier post) - and now use this bike the majority of the time....Ti = fun.....


That's so cool you are riding this more. Did it feel different or better with the SS specific rear wheel?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Didn't have disc tabs on the rear so I just decided to keep it the same on both ends.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

jestep said:


> Didn't have disc tabs on the rear so I just decided to keep it the same on both ends.


So how do you like the performance of the V-brake in front compared to disc?

I'm about to build another SS with cable v brakes front and rear, and am optimistic (as long as it's dry out!)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Jack Burns said:


> So how do you like the performance of the V-brake in front compared to disc?
> 
> I'm about to build another SS with cable v brakes front and rear, and am optimistic (as long as it's dry out!)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I've never had a huge problem with V's, I still ride with them on several bikes. I will definitely take hydro discs on AM or any bike that I'm going to be doing a lot of downhill riding on, but for XC, I think I could still be happy with good canti's. But I think it really depends on the type of riding. The biggest tradeoff is in the modulation, V's being more likely to lock up, they just have so much leverage being on the outside of the rim.

I thought about some KCNC's for the weight but went with Avid SL's that I found on ebay and I got a brand new set of Kool Stop dual compound pads.

I will also say I used the jagwire link cables on this and they are worlds better than the best standard or compressionless cables I've ever used. They're not cheap, but it's hard to compare normal cables to them in performance and ease of setup.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

That's a good point about the links vs cables. I've never experienced them.

Will have to shop for them for my upcoming new bike build. It will have Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 Vs. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I have to reply to my own post, and commit thread drift, about the link style brake cable notion.

Just want to say, I just shopped and read reviews, and it appears that for me, the link style housing system is not for me.

They are more difficult to install and cost more. The gains are actually marginal if any.

Since I already have yards of housing and cable in the garage, as well, I'll stick with the tried and true, good old fashioned, replace when worn in minutes, generic black housing and stainless cable.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

What the heck sort of titanium singlespeed thread is this? Why don't you guys take your useless banter somewhere else, stay on topic!!! 

This belonged to a guy at the creampuff last weekend - I assaulted him in the parking lot. It was made by 333 fab in seattle. He had it rigged with enve rigid fork, 27.5+ non-snakeskin nobby nics, sixc crank, a bunch of Thomson and xtr trail brakes (which looked really cool.)

Bike was really damn light, super fast acceleration and tires were so plush. The frame was springy like a ti-frame of old, felt great to me. Is the first 27.5+ bike that I wouldn't mind owning.

I'm happy to see bikes like this are still being made. I think it is perfect in its own way.









PS: He lost 80 minutes dealing with a sidewall tear in his front tire. Like everyone else he regrets not getting the snakeskin edition.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- yes.......but the whole wheel in general was better than the previous wheel; better hub engagement and stronger laterally.....love my i9's (found anodized green on eBay for $425 / free shipping)......


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

My 1997 Ti GT Xizang SS16.6lbs, my 2009 Habanero Ti SS 14.4lbs. and my 2015 Vassago Optimus Ti SS18.1lbs.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

azjonboy said:


> Love riding this bike


snap..


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice bikes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

tk1971 said:


> Nice bikes


...on the 19th it's 4 years since mine was stolen


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Funk Cycles 29+ with custom geo


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

coke said:


> Funk Cycles 29+ with custom geo


Nice. I rode a Funk when I was shopping.

FYI, paragon recommends using the nut or the thumb screw, but not both. Also, you might consider upgrading the bolts to the ti version. My steel ones didn't last long when I was swapping cogs to find my best gear inch.

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

mike_of_earth said:


> Nice. I rode a Funk when I was shopping.
> 
> FYI, paragon recommends using the nut or the thumb screw, but not both. Also, you might consider upgrading the bolts to the ti version. My steel ones didn't last long when I was swapping cogs to find my best gear inch.
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I wasn't aware of that. The bolts are the upgraded ti versions though


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

coke said:


> Thanks, I wasn't aware of that. The bolts are the upgraded ti versions though


I think you're ok with the way you have it setup. From the photo it appears the hex nut is being used to lock the screw and the thumb nut is not touching it. However that thumb nut is weighing down your bling machine and needs to be removed ASAP! 

From Paragon: _Some riders use the adjusting screw bottomed out in the thumb nut, making a larger head for the adjusting screw. If you choose to do this, use the hex nut as a locknut._


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

RacerLex said:


> I think you're ok with the way you have it setup. From the photo it appears the hex nut is being used to lock the screw and the thumb nut is not touching it. However that thumb nut is weighing down your bling machine and needs to be removed ASAP!
> 
> From Paragon: _Some riders use the adjusting screw bottomed out in the thumb nut, making a larger head for the adjusting screw. If you choose to do this, use the hex nut as a locknut._


Hah, yeah. Those things weigh a ton!

Thanks for clarifying on the paragon nut thing. I actually swapped mine out with some long enough to adjust the length of the slider. Not sure why they made the screws so short


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Haven't seen any Carvers in this thread so...


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

joshhan said:


> Haven't seen any Carvers in this thread so...
> 
> View attachment 1158742
> 
> ...


Bike of the future right there. Low standover, short head tube, bent seatstay for rear wheel clearance.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

I keep eyeballing the Carver 420. hmmm


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

joshhan said:


> Haven't seen any Carvers in this thread so...
> 
> View attachment 1158742
> 
> ...


Are those 29 x 3's? Tires look absolutely massive. Honestly, the only new bike I've been considering at all is 29+, or the Salsa Bucksaw FS, got to demo a 29+ a few weeks ago and was impressed.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep 29x3.0.









Pretty neat frame. Split stay to go belt. Internal routing for dropper. And sliders.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

joshhan said:


> Yep 29x3.0.
> 
> View attachment 1158935
> 
> ...


Jeese, so not a 29er, is a 30er? Do you need to run monster tires to get the bb at the right height?

Maybe I'm not a fan of 29+ but I don't understand why all frames don't look like this.

Cool cool bike for sure.

What is the min csl?


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Titanium Gnarvester - Carver Bikes

_"Sliding dropouts have a chainstay length range of 440mm-460mm"_


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

29 x 3 is the way to go.. and I'd recommend Ti. Posh ride and grip like an ex wife fondling the cajones  









Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

My Vassago Mooseknuckle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

brent701 said:


> My Vassago Mooseknuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just filthy. Kudos.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

After drooling over the Ti goodness in this thread for awhile now, I finally have a Ti Single speed to post here. 
Ti Honzo
Pike 130mm
Running 32x19


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

maximo said:


> After drooling over the Ti goodness in this thread for awhile now, I finally have a Ti Single speed to post here.
> Ti Honzo
> Pike 130mm
> Running 32x19


Nice. I heard these are no longer made. I'm sad.

Could you share frame size and measured weight?

How do you like it?


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

eri said:


> Nice. I heard these are no longer made. I'm sad.
> 
> Could you share frame size and measured weight?
> 
> How do you like it?


Large Ti Honzo
Pike RCT3 130mm
Hope Hubs laced to Spank Oozy Rims
old RaceFace Turbine crank
Chromag Stem 31mm
Renthal Bar 760mm
Revive Dropper 
Chromag seat
Chromag Seatpost clamp 
Chromag Grips
Chromag 32 tooth chainring 
Chris King 19 tooth Cog
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 front
Maxxis Minion DHR 2.35 rear
Shimano XT Brakes 
haven't weighed it but it is way lighter than my old 2014 Steel Honzo SS, I am loving it probably my favorite hard tail I have ever had so far.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

maximo said:


> Large Ti Honzo
> Pike RCT3 130mm
> Hope Hubs laced to Spank Oozy Rims
> old RaceFace Turbine crank
> ...


Oh man. Is a large too. Pretty much my dream bike you have there, 'cept I like my wheels better-er. My CK ss hub just really "ties the bike together." Bike like that deserves a higher engagement hub.

That seat's a trailmaster LTD? If so same as mine. I have chromag grips on a shelf, switched to esi and never looked back.

Man that's a really damn nice bike, got it all, complete.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you realise how much ck ss rear hubs cost, well I do as I got mine half price at an incredibly high still £250 earth pounds.

Hope SS is near enough same kinda.

Oh yh esi grips, aren’t those the ones that tear/fray at any sign of leaning against dirt/tree.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

eri said:


> Oh man. Is a large too. Pretty much my dream bike you have there, 'cept I like my wheels better-er. My CK ss hub just really "ties the bike together." Bike like that deserves a higher engagement hub.
> 
> That seat's a trailmaster LTD? If so same as mine. I have chromag grips on a shelf, switched to esi and never looked back.
> 
> Man that's a really damn nice bike, got it all, complete.


Thanks! I think I got the last Large frame from Jenson, probably the last one available anywhere I built it up using parts bin parts, I had ESI but never liked them. grips are totally a personal preference type deal my Hope Pro 4 Hubs have been bullet proof i have some chris kings on another bike but like those as well.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Tinstigator said:


> Do you realise how much ck ss rear hubs cost, well I do as I got mine half price at an incredibly high still £250 earth pounds.
> 
> Hope SS is near enough same kinda.
> 
> Oh yh esi grips, aren't those the ones that tear/fray at any sign of leaning against dirt/tree.


All your points are valid. I got a tour of a ck hub at a ck booth, but price is crazy. Bought a well used one from a friend for a friend price. I'm set and adore it. My hope bearings only lasted a year and much lower engagement.

Yes, ragged edged esis are a sort of fashion statement.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Fairplay, atleast you didn’t go all keyboard warrior on me like some would on other UK forums lmao!

Yes ck rear ss is a fine piece heavy but fine as.

Esi grips actually look a good idea but for longevity not so.

Anyway happy trails eri


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

eri said:


> My hope bearings only lasted a year and *much lower engagement. *


Just FYI the current Hope SS hubs have 88 POE and thus more than King.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Just FYI the current Hope SS hubs have 88 POE and thus more than King.


I DID NOT KNOW THAT!!  Gotta get some internet keyboard yelling in.

Seriously that is awesome that Hope has upped its game.

Thank you for pointing it out.

To further highlight my ignorance: I looked up the Hope Pro4 and was horrified to see they were $240! For a rear hub! Shirley that's how much a CK singlespeed hub costs... isn't it? And so I looked up the CK hub and its $450. $450 for a hub, that's insane. My used one on a dented 26" wheel was $150. Yeah, I like it but.. $450... that'll be the day.

Anyway Maximo, great bike you have there. Thought you'd like to know... a month or so ago I was hovering my mouse over the buy button at jenson for a large honzo. And I didn't pull the trigger because I already have a raijin that I love. A moment of clarity. Or doubt. Could be I almost bought your bike! Sure enough they're gone now.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Just another Carver, 420ti


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m thinking of getting that frame, deciding between 130 or 140mm fork.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

eri said:


> I DID NOT KNOW THAT!!  Gotta get some internet keyboard yelling in.
> 
> Seriously that is awesome that Hope has upped its game.
> 
> ...


Lol that's funny.


----------



## Torque Wrench (Oct 17, 2005)

Custom Carver


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Torque Wrench said:


> Custom Carver
> 
> View attachment 1168058


Gnaah.... drewl... Those guys have my number. Gorgeous bike.

Can you share a close up shot of that rear dropout?

What is bb drop?

How long from center of bb to center of rear axle?


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

eri said:


> Gnaah.... drewl... Those guys have my number. Gorgeous bike.
> 
> Can you share a close up shot of that rear dropout?
> 
> ...


Holy seat tube angle batman!

how the heck is the rider expected to go uphill with weight so far behind bb!!?


----------



## Torque Wrench (Oct 17, 2005)

eri said:


> Gnaah.... drewl... Those guys have my number. Gorgeous bike.
> 
> Can you share a close up shot of that rear dropout?
> 
> ...


67mm BB drop, 426mm axle to BB (from centers). They are Paragon sliders with 12mm Shimano thru-axle.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Torque Wrench said:


> 67mm BB drop, 426mm axle to BB (from centers). They are Paragon sliders with 12mm Shimano thru-axle.
> 
> View attachment 1168074
> View attachment 1168075


Is that csl length the current measurement, or the min? In those shots it looks like you could shorten the csl by 15mm or so.

Nice dropouts. I am pretty sure you can remove the horizontal 'placement' bolts. I can on my kona, but maybe because my legs are too wimpy.


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

*NO.22 Ti SS*

Here are a few pics of my NO.22 TI thought I would share with everyone. Awesome ride no complaints...


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Andy R said:


> View attachment 1169664


Is that a 69er or B6er?

Sent from my TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

wjphillips said:


> Is that a 69er or B6er?


It's a 69er - one of only two Titanium Singular Hummingbirds. Sam Alison had two made, one by Nivi in Italy (who made the Pegasus frames) and one in Taiwan - this is the Taiwanese one. I'd been riding steel Hummingbirds for years (because they're wonderful and under-appreciated) and always wanted to get hold of this Ti frame but never got lucky until it became available again last April. 
Anyway, my wife bought it for me as a 65th birthday present, so that was extra cool....

A few changes since this photo was taken - X fusion dropper post instead of the Gravity Dropper and carbon Renthal bars.

I'd like to try carbon forks but I can't find any with the correct a/c (445 -460mm) and importantly, with 55mm of offset. So I'm still using the steel Hummingbird/Gryphon forks.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's a better picture of the Funk I posted earlier. Have around 350 miles on it now, and it's by far the most fun bike I've ever owned. The somewhat slack headtube combined with plus tires and just works so well.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Just FYI the current Hope SS hubs have 88 POE and thus more than King.


What a perfect combo with high end Hope brakes. I've been wanting to upgrade my brakes anyway


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Keep the ti porn rolling!


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

Ready for SS Wednesday ride.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

shaynec said:


> Ready for SS Wednesday ride.


That Radimus is a thing of beauty and distinction! What wheels/tires combo are you running?


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

paleh0rse said:


> That Radimus is a thing of beauty and distinction! What wheels/tires combo are you running?


DT 240's with 33mm chinese carbon rims, 3"Ranger on the front and 2.8 Mcfly on the rear. It weighs 20.1#, it is a treat to ride.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

shaynec said:


> DT 240's with 33mm chinese carbon rims, 3"Ranger on the front and 2.8 Mcfly on the rear. It weighs 20.1#, it is a treat to ride.


29 or 27.5?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection Batman.

I got me a Ti TwinSix frame... DT 240s rear hub with 36 star ratchets is what I run (also have multiple King's too- POE is just not that big of a thing for me).

Haven't decided yet on 650b (2.8 front/2.6 rear) of 29er (3.0 or 2.4 front/2.4 rear). Maybe 650 on the tech stuff and 29 for other applications. Tried reverse mullet too and that wasn't bad...


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

paleh0rse said:


> 29 or 27.5?


29'er


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

shaynec said:


> Ready for SS Wednesday ride.


Did that replace the Optimus? Golly gee, that thing looks sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> Did that replace the Optimus? Golly gee, that thing looks sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is actually an Optimus.


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have myself a Radimus.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

mattkock said:


> My 1997 Ti GT Xizang SS16.6lbs, my 2009 Habanero Ti SS 14.4lbs. and my 2015 Vassago Optimus Ti SS18.1lbs.


Mattkock, did the Optimus ti previously have the Manitou Markhor 29er fork?


----------



## survivalofthefattest (Oct 5, 2011)

Bluebeat007, How does the Radimus ride? I am very interested in one... geo is in the sweet spot IMO


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm loving it.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honzos Rule!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Maiden ride on this old school geo titanium rocket. Yeah, it hurt me some but I'm officially hooked:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ sweet! :thumbsup:


I am amazed by the direct power transfer and creamy compliance of this beast:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wantahertzdonut (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm looking around for an old (preferably Ti) mtb frame to build a singlespeed. Old enough that it has brake bosses for V-brakes. Currently I have a 1993 Fisher Montare but the frame has always been too small, and I have a bunch of fun old school stuff on it that I'd like to keep. Does anyone know of any SS capable frames from back in the day that I should look for? I'd buy a Klein Rascal to replace the one I built up for SSWC2019 (some ****bomber broke into my garage and stole it) but it had a 1" steerer. My fork is 1-1/8.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

wantahertzdonut said:


> I'm looking around for an old (preferably Ti) mtb frame to build a singlespeed. Old enough that it has brake bosses for V-brakes. Currently I have a 1993 Fisher Montare but the frame has always been too small, and I have a bunch of fun old school stuff on it that I'd like to keep. Does anyone know of any SS capable frames from back in the day that I should look for? I'd buy a Klein Rascal to replace the one I built up for SSWC2019 (some ****bomber broke into my garage and stole it) but it had a 1" steerer. My fork is 1-1/8.


Very few from that era had SS specific dropouts, you might luck out and find something with horizontal droupouts but not common at all. My personal recommendation is to find an older brand that ditched the 1in headtubes because finding decent 1in forks is a nightmare. But, Voodoo, Dean, Moots, Merlin, litespeed, a bunch of others are still great bikes so look for a frame in decent condition and get a chain tensioner to convert to SS.


----------



## wantahertzdonut (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah I no interest in another bidding war for a decent 1" fork. I got into way too many last Spring. 

Thanks for the brand pointers, I'll keep my eyes open. 

Maybe I'll have to open my options to all materials since this is a "fun" bike with a bunch of odd obsolete components. The frame doesn't have to be great by any measure, but I thought Ti would keep the bike interesting. It just needs horizontal dropouts since I really don't want a chain tensioner. I'd rather keep my Fisher in that case!


----------

